# AZ Magic trip



## 2knees (Jan 10, 2010)

so we havent had a big gathering in a couple years but i was thinking maybe we could pull one out for a magic trip.  We've had in excess of 15 people at some of the hunter and sugarbush ones we've done and magic would benefit from this also.

I was thinking the last weekend in january, either saturday or sunday, whichever works.  Anyone interested?


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 10, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 10, 2010)

Great! That's the only weekend I can't go. Driving up to Saddleback that Friday night. Any possibility of doing it on a Friday? Could probably make it another weekend though.


----------



## severine (Jan 10, 2010)

Sat, Jan 30th is the Bump or Bust.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 10, 2010)

I might be able to do the following weekend (2/5-???)


----------



## 2knees (Jan 10, 2010)

we could do any dates that work for people, i just wanted to get the discussion going.  I'm not against a friday either or later in the year.  

I'll see if i can get the mods to add a poll for this or something.


----------



## Trev (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm in, following weekend would work out better, however I'll make it work.

Also good for a Friday or Monday..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 10, 2010)

Friday or Monday works for me.


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2010)

Could swing a Friday or a Monday, but would prefer a Friday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd be down for a Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 10, 2010)

What ever date it turns out being I will try and make work, though I would prefer a Sat.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 10, 2010)

Let's do it.  Fridays and Mondays are pretty easy for me.  Saturday or Sunday just need a little more planning.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 10, 2010)

I could probably swing a Friday or Sunday depending on date.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd be up for a visit (or two, or three, or..).  I'll try to make whatever date work, but Saturday's are not likely to work out.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 10, 2010)

I think we need two different AZ Meet Up dates, one on Friday and the other on Saturday.  I would consider a weekend but reserve my vacation mid-week for powder days (though I am going to make an exception for Sugarloaf in March though... that is quite different being a pre-booked weekend).


----------



## roark (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm there most weekends.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 11, 2010)

alright, i'll throw a date of saturday feb 12th.  How does this sound and i'll start a roll call for those interested.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2010)

It's a weekend day.  It's a gathering.  Tentatively, I'm in.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> It's a weekend day.  It's a gathering.  Tentatively, I'm in.



I think it'll be easier for most to do a weekend and i'll already be in vt so no static on my homefront.

make it happen dhs, you won't regret it.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 11, 2010)

I can do Tues or Thurs.


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> alright, i'll throw a date of saturday feb 12th.  How does this sound and i'll start a roll call for those interested.


Friday, Feb 12th or Sat, Feb 13th? I know B would like to go but definitely can't do a Saturday.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 12, 2010)

severine said:


> Friday, Feb 12th or Sat, Feb 13th? I know B would like to go but definitely can't do a Saturday.



2knees, time to buy the 2010 desktop calendar.

Oh wait....is that 2011?

Either way, which day is it really?

.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2010)

I was thinking saturday so that would be the 13th i guess.  Most people do work on weekdays so i thought that would be easier.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 12, 2010)

These damn Ski Vermont tickets are blacked out that weekend.  I'll see if I can get the okay though.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2010)

not that magic ever gets crowded but that weekend (2/13) is presidents weekend.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2010)

How about bumping it back to Friday the 12th?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2010)

andyzee said:


> I can do Tues or Thurs.



yes, i think you should definitely go on a tues or thurs.  

enjoy!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> How about bumping it back to Friday the 12th?




that could work too.  any chance the mods could add a poll just to see what works for the majority?  I'll be in vermont from wednesday of that week through saturday or sunday. so it all works for me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> How about bumping it back to Friday the 12th?



Crap can't do that. I could make the 13th. How bad could it be at Magic even on a holiday weekend?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> that could work too.  any chance the mods could add a poll just to see what works for the majority?  I'll be in vermont from wednesday of that week through saturday or sunday. so it all works for me.



Do you want a poll for specific dates, or to see what days of the week work for people?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Crap can't do that. I could make the 13th. How bad could it be at Magic even on a holiday weekend?



the worst possible scenario i could envision would be waiting in a line of maybe 10-20 people.  It just doesnt get that crowded, ever.

If rusty groomer happens to see this, i'm sure he has a pretty good handle on their holiday "crowds"


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Do you want a poll for specific dates, or to see what days of the week work for people?




how bout just putting up friday the 12th  and saturday the 13th?

i suck at this organizational thing but i think it would be a cool opportunity to get some people to magic and provide a little revenue for the mountain.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2010)

Poll added.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2010)

I picked Friday, but I'll more than likely ski Magic the Thursday before on my way further north for that Friday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2010)

Normally I could escape on a Friday, but not this weekend. Going with Sat.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2010)

Greg said:


> I picked Friday, but I'll more than likely ski Magic the Thursday before on my way further north for that Friday.



Only if it's a powder day...  They're not open on Thursdays.....


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Only if it's a powder day...  They're not open on Thursdays.....



Oh yeah. F me. But it *will *be a powder day so no problem there! The alternative is Killington.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 12, 2010)

I can definitely do Friday, but if Saturday is the day, I'll still try to go.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2010)

Friday should work out for me.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 12, 2010)

I can't make Fri.  I'll either be at Sugarbush for $14 lift tickets, or if they're not doing that again I'll be at MRG for the first time.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 12, 2010)

I can only do Fridays until March


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2010)

LOL, looking like a bit of a tie here.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2010)

I really want to do the 9th, it's my bday.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2010)

andyzee said:


> I really want to do the 9th, it's my bday.



then go, i can practically guarantee you'll be the only skier there.  not figuratively, but literally.

make sure to post up a nice tr too.  it should be epic.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm in for this one.  I voted for Friday but I could probably make Saturday if that is the eventual winner.  Definitely looking forward to skiing Magic with the AZ crew!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 14, 2010)

madskier6 said:


> I'm in for this one.  I voted for Friday but I could probably make Saturday if that is the eventual winner.  Definitely looking forward to skiing Magic with the AZ crew!



Good deal Jeff. Looking forward to skiing with you. Where you been lately anyway?


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 14, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Good deal Jeff. Looking forward to skiing with you. Where you been lately anyway?



Just been busy with work & family commitments.  Gone skiing 7 days so far this season, all at Berkshire East.  I still lurk here at AZ quite a bit but don't always post like I used to.  There's been a lot of bitching going on & I usually don't get involved with all that.

Looking forward to skiing with you too Beetlenut.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 14, 2010)

madskier6 said:


> Just been busy with work & family commitments.  Gone skiing 7 days so far this season, all at Berkshire East. * I still lurk here at AZ quite a bit but don't always post like I used to.  There's been a lot of bitching going on* *& I usually don't get involved with all that.*
> 
> Looking forward to skiing with you too Beetlenut.



Word!


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 14, 2010)

MrMagic plans to be there on either day


----------



## 2knees (Jan 14, 2010)

MrMagic said:


> MrMagic plans to be there on either day




excellent post!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=57999


----------



## 2knees (Jan 14, 2010)

alright, i'm going to break this tie and say saturday feb 13th.  Anyone even remotely interested should show so we can help out the best mtn in vermont that needs help.  this place is the bomb and the az community can and should do its part.  If you havent been, this is a great opportunity.

come on people, show up.  

magic stoke


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2010)

85% chance I'll be there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2010)

i'm out for saturday.  :-(  but after skiing tues, wed, thurs, and fri i will need a day off.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2010)

I expect a killer TR!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 19, 2010)

I was going to head up there on Sunday for the whole week but if the AZ crew is gonna head there on Saturday I think I shoudl be able to get there a day early.

As to the crowds....  with only 1 lift running to the top you might have a couple of longer waits but nothing ridiculous. If they have both lifts turning it will be no more than 5 minutes wait even right after lunch.  10:30 to 12:00 and then 2:00 to 2:00 are the worst lines.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone planning on spending the night near the mtn? I'd like to drive up Fri night if possible. Maybe share a room or something?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2010)

i'm open for something as i think grassi and crew arent planning on skiing saturday.  I currently will be in vermont but have no lodging.  I may have a crash pad in killington but that wouldnt make sense for you probably.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2010)

((((snow)))))

really hope this still comes together.  Any beta on how Magic weathered things on Monday?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> ((((snow)))))
> 
> really hope this still comes together.  Any beta on how Magic weathered things on Monday?



i wasnt even gonna bring that up at this point.

obviously, if things dont improve between now and then, we may have to reconsider but i'd hold out hope since its still 3 weeks away.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm still waiting to hear back from my friend who is a local but I will be up there with the kids this weekend and can provide an update. that said no matter how good they came through, it will require more snow to make it a worthwhile trip for you guys.

WA - Depending on how much or little you want to spend for a room I can give you some reccomendations.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2010)

Is this still happening?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm out.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 9, 2010)

with this storm tracking further north, noaa is saying up to 8" locally in southern vermont.  may still be hope yet.  If they get some lovin on wednesday, i'm still going on saturday.   Powbmps is in as far as i know.  If anyone shows, lets say meet at the red chair at 10:00.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm in for Magic if they get some snow.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2010)

If I'm assured 8 inches, I'm in


----------



## 2knees (Feb 9, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> If I'm assured 8 inches, I'm in




somebody want to take this one? :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> somebody want to take this one? :lol:



I think you can handle it ...


----------



## powbmps (Feb 9, 2010)

I wish I could.



2knees said:


> somebody want to take this one? :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2010)

powbmps said:


> I wish I could.



:lol:

well played


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 9, 2010)

powbmps said:


> I wish I could.



Do you know from past experience that 7" is your limit?


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> with this storm tracking further north, noaa is saying up to 8" locally in southern vermont.  may still be hope yet.  If they get some lovin on wednesday, i'm still going on saturday.   Powbmps is in as far as i know.  If anyone shows, lets say meet at the red chair at 10:00.



If they get snow I plan on being there, hopefully with Randi in tow.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 9, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Do you know from past experience that 7" is your limit?



Wait....are we taking or giving?


----------



## mondeo (Feb 9, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Do you know from past experience that 7" is your limit?


I usually ride skinny sticks, so 7" is a lot for me to handle.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 9, 2010)

This thread is getting gayer by the minute.





Which is fine if that's your thing :razz:.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 9, 2010)

powbmps said:


> This thread is getting gayer by the minute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that there is anything wrong with that:wink:

I expect to be there. I havent met you guys yet but I shouldn't be too hard to find. I'll be there with a reg Spyder jacket and black pants and black helmet. I'm also not the smallest guy on the hill lol. Name is John. See you there.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2010)

well obviously that didnt work out but i'm going to try to get there friday.  If anyone is there, fugly red bump pants and a black jacket.


----------



## reefer (Feb 21, 2010)

That's my preliminary plan also. Hope it works out!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2010)

reefer said:


> That's my preliminary plan also. Hope it works out!




nice, i'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 21, 2010)

I am going to try and make this work. Bur maybe I should take the high road and bow out just incase........bad things happen to the lift at Magic when ever 2knees and I are there at the same time.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 21, 2010)

Can you decipher this? 

0.4 1.6 1.2 3.5 0.8 0.8 2.0 0.8 0.8 8.3 2.4 1.6 2.0


----------



## roark (Feb 21, 2010)

^^^ digging that forecast. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

I should be in for Friday. Gonna arrive early. Gotta leave around 2:30.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

powbmps said:


> can you decipher this?
> 
> 0.4 1.6 1.2 3.5 0.8 0.8 2.0 0.8 0.8 8.3 2.4 1.6 2.0



26.2"?


----------



## powbmps (Feb 22, 2010)

Let's just hope those temps stay down.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 22, 2010)

I may just make this, if things on the domestic front cooperate.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2010)

I should be able o pull off Friday.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 22, 2010)

Given taht I was off all last week and that I am taking Wednesday off.  Friday doesnt look like a possibility to be.  Magic was skiing very well with the snow that came down early last week. Anything significant coming down on top of that will make conditions epic. I hope you guys have a great day.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah, getting out of work is the biggest hurdle for me at this point.  gotta make something happen though.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

Crazy forecast for Londerry:



> Tonight: *Snow likely*, mainly after midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 25. Southeast wind between 5 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total nighttime *snow accumulation of less than one inch possible*.
> 
> Tuesday: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 30. Southeast wind between 14 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. *New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible*.
> 
> ...



Friday could very well be epic. Come on folks! Support the mountain!


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 22, 2010)

MrMagic will also be at magic friday as of this time


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice, this is shaping up to be a good day!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 22, 2010)

How am I going to break this to my boss....  Gotta get some serious work done to make this happen.


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 23, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> How am I going to break this to my boss....  Gotta get some serious work done to make this happen.



make it happen


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 23, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> How am I going to break this to my boss....  Gotta get some serious work done to make this happen.



I am in the same boat.......I think I feel a nasty cold coming on............cough cough


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> How am I going to break this to my boss....  Gotta get some serious work done to make this happen.





MR. evil said:


> I am in the same boat.......I think I feel a nasty cold coming on............cough cough



This is my plan at the moment...


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2010)

Ahem...



> This Afternoon: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 31. East wind between 5 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. *Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.*
> 
> Tonight: Snow. Low around 25. East wind between 3 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.*
> 
> ...



Epic?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> Epic?



Ohh man.  Thursday is in play for me now.  Same stipulations with work, but this storm is worth working some overtime then next 2 days.  We have a dinner Friday night locally that I have to be at.


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Ohh man.  Thursday is in play for me now.  Same stipulations with work, but this storm is worth working some overtime then next 2 days.  We have a dinner Friday night locally that I have to be at.



Tricky travel Thursday, I'd imagine. Particularly the return trip.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Tricky travel Thursday, I'd imagine. Particularly the return trip.



If I chicken out I might just ski pow bumps at Southington.


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2010)

As much as I want to ski Magic on Friday, I'm almost considering Huntah.....


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2010)

thursday's forecast has shit the bed....:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> As much as I want to ski Magic on Friday, I'm almost considering Huntah.....



give me a call before 5:00 pm, if possible, and let me know your plans.  I'm gonna pass on hunter but still debating magic for now.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2010)

Waiting to see what the weather does before making any decisions..  I'd still like to hit Magic.


----------



## marcski (Feb 24, 2010)

Magic on sunday for me. MRG on monday.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm skiing on Friday! Already took the day off, and haven't skied in February yet. It's either Magic or Mt. Snow.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> I'm skiing on Friday! Already took the day off, and haven't skied in February yet. It's either Magic or Mt. Snow.



I'll either be at either magic, snow or in my office friday.  shoot me a pm if you want some company.  at this point, i'll go to either place if i go at all.  biggest problem for me is getting there.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 24, 2010)

2knees said:


> I'll either be at either magic, snow or in my office friday. shoot me a pm if you want some company. at this point, i'll go to either place if i go at all. biggest problem for me is getting there.


 
Yep, Lookin at about a 3 1/2 hour solo drive each way. I'll probably decide tomorrow when the weather mess becomes more clear. At this point, it would take a lot of niar and wind to hose-up what todays storm dropped.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> At this point, it would take a lot of niar and wind to hose-up what todays storm dropped.



That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 24, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's what I was thinking too.


 
Ok, so throw Pat's ass in the trunk and get to Magic on Friday, and some how we'll make the best of it!


----------



## marcski (Feb 24, 2010)

what's with the freaking ncp mixing in in s. vt. tomorrow when its all snow down here in Westchester??? WTF?


----------



## powbmps (Feb 24, 2010)

Magic is reporting 22" at the base.  More up top.

Stay positive!  It's still dumping here at ~1,100' (50 miles due east of Magic).  

So far the sh*t is staying to the south & east.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Magic is reporting 22" at the base.  More up top.
> 
> Stay positive!  It's still dumping here at ~1,100' (50 miles due east of Magic).
> 
> So far the sh*t is staying to the south & east.



Let's keep it that way!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Ok, so throw Pat's ass in the trunk and get to Magic on Friday, and some how we'll make the best of it!



Waiting to see how things shape up through the day tomorrow.  I'll make the call tomorrow night.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2010)

i hate all of you.. my friday  - 



> security/virtualization/cloud/win7 ½ day seminar. It is going to be a FANTASTIC program, with experts from Cisco, Microsoft, Intel, Symantec  and other top firms speaking on Windows 7, Azure, integration  of Virtualization/Networking/Security/Storage platforms, 802.11n wireless, thin clients, unified communications, etc.,  plus there is invaluable networking with your peers



somebody shoot me, please!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i hate all of you.. my friday  -
> 
> 
> 
> somebody shoot me, please!



Sounds like fun! :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2010)

Can't wait for 2knees report with video and pictures....


----------



## DoubleEject (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll be at Magic this Sat 2/27 with Reefer and a couple others. Hope to see some fellow AZ'ers up there!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Can't wait for 2knees report with video and pictures....



:lol:  i'm sitting at my desk.  I bagged it due to a plethora of reasons.  skiing sunday with steve.  feel like joining us?  where is still being decided.


----------



## reefer (Feb 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> :lol:  i'm sitting at my desk.  I bagged it due to a plethora of reasons.  skiing sunday with steve.  feel like joining us?  where is still being decided.




Damn.......Magic tomorrow, Mt. Snow Sunday as Double E just stated! Very excited! We're driving up in the morning with powderhound.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> :lol:  i'm sitting at my desk.  I bagged it due to a plethora of reasons.  skiing sunday with steve.  feel like joining us?  where is still being decided.



Whats it getting harder and harder to pull a Clark Kent?:grin:

I'm suppose to go skiing somewhere with some friends, but if that falls thru I am interested.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Whats it getting harder and harder to pull a Clark Kent?:grin:
> 
> I'm suppose to go skiing somewhere with some friends, but if that falls thru I am interested.



i got caught at least twice last year.  plus work is harder to duck out of.  

keep us posted about sunday.  i'm hopefully gettin the mini van so you and steve can sit in back together and watch the wiggles....


----------



## powhunter (Feb 26, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Whats it getting harder and harder to pull a Clark Kent?:grin:
> 
> I'm suppose to go skiing somewhere with some friends, but if that falls thru I am interested.



WTF??   At least we are on the list


steveo


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> i'm hopefully gettin the mini van so you and steve can sit in back together and watch the wiggles....


 
Fruit Salad, yummy yummy!  Shoot me now!!!  :-?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2010)

powhunter said:


> WTF??   At least we are on the list
> 
> 
> steveo



Maybe I will see if they want to hop in with you and 2knees! I am sure my nephew will be all over the Wiggles videos!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Fruit Salad, yummy yummy!  Shoot me now!!!  :-?



hey, i've survived 4 wiggles concerts in person.  whats a few cd's and dvd's after going through that living hell.

actually, both my kids have graduated from that crap, thankfully.  now its all about spongebob which can actually be funny at times.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> hey, i've survived 4 wiggles concerts in person.  whats a few cd's and dvd's after going through that living hell.
> 
> actually, both my kids have graduated from that crap, thankfully.  now its all about spongebob which can actually be funny at times.



With boys it's all about Transformers now


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> hey, i've survived 4 wiggles concerts in person. whats a few cd's and dvd's after going through that living hell.
> 
> actually, both my kids have graduated from that crap, thankfully. now its all about spongebob which can actually be funny at times.


 
yea, I like the Spoge! Some actual adult humor sometimes! Squidward is my role model!


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> i got caught at least twice last year.  plus work is harder to duck out of.
> 
> keep us posted about sunday.  i'm hopefully gettin the mini van so you and steve can sit in back together and watch the wiggles....



Depending how Saturday goes at Magic, I may try and join you guys Sunday.


----------



## DoubleEject (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Guys, check out the radar... Mt Snow is getting hit hard right now with snow, but Magic might be missing out!? Making the final call later tonight, or first thing in the morning. Yah, I'm just a Powder slut!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 26, 2010)

If you guys hit Magic I wil be there. Mostly red spyder parka, black pants, black Fuse helmet Green Atomic boots, nordica hot rod skis (black and red and a short beard. I'm also not the smallest guy on the hill lol


----------



## roark (Feb 26, 2010)

^^ but you're not Oak. Hmmm, now I'm wondering if we have shared a chair?


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm fairly certain we have but your right I am not Oak lol. When I see you I'll say hi. Looking good out there this morning.


----------

